# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Shkrimtarët  rahovecas për fëmijë

## Agim Metbala

Shoqata e enigmatëve "LABIRINTI" në Rahovec, është themeluar në vitin 1986, e njejta ushtron veprimtarinë e vet edhe sot e kësaj dite.
Shoqata në kuadër të vet, ka tri seksione: enigmatik, letrar dhe të artit figurativ. Që të tri seksione, mbrenda këtyre viteve jo të pakta, në mënyrën e vet, kanë dhënë një kontribut të lakmueshëm, kështu seksioni enigmatik, tri herë ka marrë pjesë në garat Federative të enigmatëve të ish Jugosllavisë, poashtu tri herë ka marrë pjesë në garat enigmatëve në nivel të Kosovës, anëtarët e këtij seksioni kanë bashkëpunuar me të gjitha revistat e kohës, boton dy revista enigmatiko-zbavitëse në nivel të kosovës, "Filizat" 55 dhe "Filizat" 1oo; seksioni letrar, poashtu ka korrur suksese jo të vogla - anëtarët e këtij seksioni, janë paraqitur në mënyrë të organizuar në të gjitha revistat letrare të kohës e nga viti 1087, ka botuar revistën letrare për fëmijë të pagëzuar me të njëjtin emër "Filizat", në kuadër të dhjetëvjetorit të veprimit të Shoqatës, ka botuar përmbledhjen  me vjersha dhe tregime nga autorë që kanë qenë më të suksesshëm e për nderë të njëzetvjetorit të veprmit të Shoqatës, ka botuar përmbledhjen e dytë me vjersha e, tregime dhe disa drama njëaktëshe për fëmijë.

Unë do t'përpiqem di veçoj disa vjersha e tregime nga më të sukseshmit e me kënaqësi do t'u dhurojë lexuesve të vegjël të Forumit të nderuar shqiptar.

Së pari, do ta nis prezentimin me një letër të shkrimtarit tani më të afirmuar, kritikut letrar, poet... Miftar Kryeziut, dërguar redaksisë së "Filizave".


Miftar KRYEZIU   

E nderuar redaksi!
Para se të futem në brendi të këtij shkrimi, dëshiroj të theksoj se nuk flas në cilësinë e ndonjë vlerësuesi profesional, por në atë të një lexuesi të rregullt. Doemosdo, do të përpiqem të jem sa më i shkurtë, pikërishtë do të pozicionohem në një mendim mjaft të qëlluar (të paktën për të Mr.se. Hasan Dula se: „Rahoveci është qytet i muzave“. Po kësaj shprehje „të palëvizëshme“, ai në revistën letrare „Filiza“ në numrin e Janarit 2003, sikur i dha një impuls, dhe nga pozita e lartpërmendur, e solli në një pozitë „të lëvizshme“, gjithsesi të këndshme: „Po zgjohen muzat rahoveciane“.
Cilët mund të jenë faktorët e transformimit të shprehjes së parë, në shprehjen e dytë?
Ndonëse shpjegimin më të plotë, pamëdyshje do ta thotë profesori im i nderuar z. H. Dula, në ndonjë shkrim më të kompletuar, duke e vështruar në mënyrë më poliedrike, nga pozicioni prizmor i tij, mirëpo unë si lexues i rëndomtë, duke kërkuar leje publike profesorit, do të orvatem të shpjegoj, vetëm njërin nga faktorët e transformimit të shprehjes së „palëvizshme“, në atë të „lëvizshme“.
	Mendoj, dhe jam mëse i vetëdishëm, se për të bërë një transformim në dobi të një ardhmërie më të begatshme, dhe më bashkëkohore, posaçërishtë në sferën e kulturës, nuk ka mjaftuar, nuk mjafton, dhe nuk do të mjaftojë asnjëherë vetëm një faktor, por disa faktorë. Megjithatë, në familjen e këtyre faktorëve, është e domeosdoshme që njëri ta hapë shtegun, pas të cilit do të shtegëtojnë të tjerët. Po, cili është ky faktor që i dha, dhe vazhdon ende ti jep  impulse këtij transformimi?
	Këtu pa emocione, mendoj bindshëm se: Pikërishtë, është revista letrare ”Filizat”, që ka trokitur dhe po troket pandërprerë, në “muzat e fjetura rahoveciane”, derisa ato filluan të zgjohen. Dhe, kur muzat e fjetura zgjohen, atëherë ç’ndodhë?
	Sigurisht, se atëherë lëkunden nga vendi “gurë e drurë”. Sigurisht se atëherë lëkunden nga vendi “vargje, ngjyra, melodi...”, që u vie një aromë e këndëshme ardhmërie.
Revista letrare “Filizat”, me këtë emër  simbolik, në planin e receptimit të saj, asnjëherë nuk i ka munguar begatia, bujaria dhe mbi të gjitha guximi. Me një fjalë, “uni i saj”, kurrë nuk ka qëndruar anash vetes, por stoike në mes vetes, edhe atëherë kur fryente e ç’fryente “murlani”.
Kontributi i saj, sidomos në rrebeshet e viteve “90-ta, është i pakrahasueshëm me thëniet e mia vlerësuese, në kohën e sotme. Atëbotë në disa faqe të saj vlente formula:
		“Kur trupi ndodhet në çeli,
		 Zemrën duhet ta ketë në letër”.
	Pra, të burgosurve politikë, dhe të vrarëve, u thurte vargje krenarie – vargje që ata i kanë pasur brenda zemrës së tyre.
	Këtë formulë, kjo revistë e vazhdon edhe në ditët e sotme, siç është rasti me Mr. Ukshin Hotin, të cilin përherë e mban të gjallë, dhe stoik në mesin tonë.
	Në fund, pa hezitim, theksoj se shpirtin dhe jetën e kësaj reviste, me kontributin e tij sistematik, e ka mbajtur gjallë, padyshim kryeredaktori i saj z. Agim Metbala, të cilin e përshëndes publikisht, duke mos i lënë anësh  dhe kontributin e denjë të  anëtarëve të tjerë dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të revistës. 


Fahrije PALLQA

MËSIM NGA EDUKATA

Mësim nga edukata,
Marrë në çdo çast;
Mami t’më këshilloj -
Nuk humb asnjë rast.

- Kur thërretë kush,
- Bija ime mos prito,
N’vend të fjalës ha -
Përgjigju me urdhëro!

Një gjest të vogël,
Pa hije t’bërë pëllumbeshë;
Të kërkosh falje -
Lehtësim shpirti do të kesh!

Dhuratat i ke në huj,
Do i merrje përditë;
Andaj duke buzëqeshur -
Do t’u thuash  - falemnderit!

Rregulla ka shumë,
Por mami m’ka premtuar;
Do t’mi mësojë të gjitha -
Që unë t’jem e edukuar!

Irfan CANA

FËMIJËT NË SHKOLLA

Si ujë burimi i ftohtë  n’bjeshkë
Natë e ditë që thurrë melodi…
Janë fëmijtë, faqepjeshkë-
Më e bukura e prindërve stoli!

Ata janë si rrënjtë e rrapit
Thellë që zgjaten mbrenda n’ dhe,
Të nxëjnë dije s’ e ndalin vrapin-
Qerrja e dijes përpara i ngreh!

Lart n’ bregore godina e bukur
Kështjellë e dijes e zbukuruar,
Këto ditë duket e lumtur-
Me margaritarë fytyrëgëzuar!

Si dallandyshet heret n’ pranverë,
Drejt foleve që fluturojnë,
Fëmijtë t’ gëzuar si kurrë ndonjëherë-
Ia mësyjnë shkollës të mësojnë!

Për fëmijtë përherë kanë thënë:
-Ata janë shpresë e ardhmërisë!
Pasuri për etër e nënë-
Gjerdan i florinjtë i lumturisë!


Agim METBALA

PROBLEMI I ARDIT

	Babai shtypte me makinë një rrëfejzë.
	E ëma përgatiste mëngjesin.
	Ardi shkruante detyrat e shtëpisë.
	- Babi, o babi!
	- Urdhëro pëllumbi i babit!
	- Ti babi patjetër duhet të vish në shkollë te mësuesja ime!
	- Përse pëllumbi i babit, mos ke bërë sërish ndonjë problem?
	- Jo babi jo, por...
	- Çfarë por?...
	- Mësuesja babi më ka ndëruar bankën dhe unë tani nuk rri me Therandën por me Artën!
	- Ani pëllumb, çfarë të keqe ka nëse tani rri në bankë me Artën e jo me Therandën?
	Ardi kroi një herë kokën dhe pastaj leht ia ktheu babait:
	- Asi babi, banka ime dhe e Therandës ishte e pastër, ndërsa kjo tani që rri me Artën, është fare e zhlyer! Ja, për këtë e pata dhe jo për diç tjetër! – dhe u skuq në fytyrë
	Pas pak, babai e muarr fletoren e Ardit. Në faqen e fundit të fletores, vërrejti se Ardi kishte vizatuar një zemër të madhe, atë e kishte ngjyrosur me ngjyrë të kuqe, ndërsa në mes kishte shkruar dy shkronja të mëdha “A” dhe “TH”.
	Më pastaj babai i premtoi Ardit, se do të shkojë në shkollë, për të biseduar me mësuesen, në mënyrë që ai sërish të ulet në bankë me Therandën.
	Në fytyrën e Ardit u duk hareja.
	Ai vazhdoi t’i shkruaj detyrat e shtëpisë


Irfan CANA

FËMIJËT

N’çdo skutë të dheut me ngashërim,
Zëra t’ëmbëla si t’gurrës dëgjohen,
Në veri, lindje, jug dhe perëndim –
Lojërat e bukura anë e kënd shtrohen!

Si ajrin e pastër që frymojnë mushkëritë,
Dhe prore i ushqejnë damarët n’jetë,
Njashtu për botë janë gjithë fëmijtë –
Me përkushtim nënat q’i rrisin n’ djep!

Në të katër anët e rruzullit tokësorë,
Fytyra u buzëqeshë, mbushur plot shend;
T’i ruajmë, edukojmë...  këta filiza bardhësorë –
Detyrë madhështore, le t’jetë për gjithëkend!

Për fëmijtë e njomë, gjyshërit kanë thënë:
- Janë shpresë e gjallë e ardhmërisë,
Pasuri me vlerë, për etër dhe nënë -
Gjerdan i florint i jetës dhe lumturisë!


Fitore METBALA

          QENUSHI IM 

Mbrëmje vjeshte.                                                                                                     
Nata me mantelin e saj të errët tashmë e kishte mbuluar qytetin. Hëna bashkë me yjet e shumtë thuajse e stolisnin qytetin. Edhe dritat e tjera nëpër rrugë e shtëpi, qytetit tim ia jepnin një pamje të veçantë.
         Askush nga anëtarët e familjes nuk e kishte dëgjuar lajmin e paralajmëruar se kush mbante qen në shtëpi, të kujdesej dhe t’i mbante ata lidhur, sepse do të fillonte aksioni për shfarosjen e qenëve endacakë.
Atë natë, për habinë tonë të madhe, nuk dëgjoheshin të lehurat e qenit tonë – Bubi, edhe pse të lehurat e tij në këtë kohë ishin të zakonshme.  Meqë vazhdimisht kujdesesha për te, edhe atë natë e bëra një gjë të tillë, pastaj me vëllanë – Albionin, ramë në gjumë.
	Në gjum të thellë, m’u shfaq një ëndërr e keqe. Nga frika  u zgjova dhe për çudi dëgjova një krismë pushke, e cila sikur ma shpoi zemrën... 
 	Të nesërmën,  kur shkova për ta parë e për ta ushqyer qenin (atë e mbanim mbrapa shtëpisë) e gjeta medalonin e tij për vakcinim dhe gjurmët që më frikësonin.  Më vonë, një njeri i panjohur na lajmëroi se qenushin tonë – Bubin, e kishin gjetur të vrarë diku te tregu i qytetit. 				
Gjurmët dhe medalonin e tij të gjetur atë ditë, i kam vizatuar në blokun e vizatimit, kurse ngjarjen e kam përshkruar edhe në ditarin tim dhe, sa herë që përmallem për të, me nostalgji e shfletoj ditarin tim, me dhembje të madhe e kujtoj – Bubin tonë  të dashur.


Fahrie PALLQA

KUKULLËS

Kukulla ime s’mund të flasë,
Andaj n’këtë aspekt s’e ngas,
Kukulla ime s’ha dot –
Edhe këtë veprim s’e bëj kot.

Por kukullën time që e kam xhanë,
Shpesh ia rregulloj nga një fustan,
Sandalla dhe ç’i duhet për verë –
Frizurën bukur ia rregulloj përherë.

Për të, s’ka rroba n’dyqan,
Dimrit s’e lë t’mërdhihet n’fustan,
Kam angazhuar rrobaqepësen e mirë - 
Ç’preferon, t’ia qepi me dëshirë.

Në sirtarët e saj mund t’gjesh,
Mes tjerash edhe vathë për vesh;
Për natën e mirë, e puthi n’ballë,
Shpesh ia rrëfej ndonjë përrallë.

Për shkollën, shoqet dhe ndonjë problem,
Ndonjë fshehtësi pa frikë ia them;
E kam motër, shoqe, e kam xhan –
Gjithmonë kam dëshirë ta kem pranë.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Irfan CANA

NËNA JONË

Porsi fusha
Blerimin kur vesh,
E në të lumi 
Hareshëm gurgullon;
Porsi bardhëgusha 
Npyll kur qesh,
Duket o fëmijë:
NËNA JONË!

Porsi melodia
E përroit tkristaltë,
Që në natyrë 
Llastuar vallëzon;
Porsi njomësia
E rrezeve tartë,
Duket o fëmijë:
NËNA JONË!

Porsi fletat
E vjollcës nmal,
Erë tkëndshme
Që kundërmojnë;
Porsi gërshetat
E shelgut tbleruar,
Duket o fëmijë:
NËNA JONË!
Porsi puhia
E freskët e verës,
Nëpër fytyrë
Që ëmbël shket;
Porsi bukuria
E pranverës,
Duket nëna:
SHPIRT I VËRTETË!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahrije Pallqa

MËSYSH E KANË MARRË

Moni është i vogël,
Tri vite ende si ka;
Por, shere të vogla -
Bënë ndhomë pa nda!

Kur gjenë një send -
Tloz me të fillon;
E ul kokën ntë -
Askënd se shikon!

Qenin e tij të vogël -
Benxhi e thërretë;
Shoqërohen pa u ndarë -
Si shokë tvërtetë!

Mamin e do shumë -
Thotë se është e mirë;
Mund tndrojë mendimin -
Nëse fiton ëmbëlsirë!

Me zakon fletë shumë,
Natën sbënë pa qarë;
Pastaj gjyshja thotë:
- Mësysh e kanë marrë!..

----------


## Agim Metbala

Irfan Cana

P I K T U R A


Kënaqet një vogëlush -
Duke shikuar nmur,
Të punuar me brushë -
Të bukurën pikturë!

Sa qart figurat,
Ngjarjet ngërthejnë:
- Përmendoret, urat,
Brigjet e lumenjë...

Shkëmbi i bardhë -
Natyrën soditë;
Aty ca ushtarë -
Duke zënë pritë!

Në tmajtë pëllumbi -
Hidhet nfluturim;
Në tdjathtë shkrumbi -
Malin kapërdin!

Qengjat e njomë -
Përpëliten nledinë;
Barinjt ia thonë -
Këngës me ngaldim!


Ca pikla vesë -
Pushojnë mbi barë;
E bukura shtresë -
Ndrit si margaritar!

Shihet edhe ylberi -
Malin si përqaf;
Më tej skyfteri -
I ka shtrirë krah!

Kush mos t thotë:
- Veç njeriu fletë!
Piktura e fort -
Ia kalon vërtetë!

Andaj urdhëroni -
N qytet dhe fshat;
- Galeritë vizitoni -
Kënaquni nart!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahrie PALLQA

FLUTURA KRAHËLEHTË, 
BËNË FANTAZI

Me kohë rregullohem,
Nshkollë nisem pa pritesë;
Me Arinën të takohem 
Ti them mirëmëngjes.

Arina kur më përshëndet,
Zemra vallen e fillon;
Goja mendjen se pret 
Marrëzira nis trillon.

Arina vetëm buzëqesh,
Mua më skuqet fytyra;
Ndihem si e zënë npresh 
Ndaj e pyes për detyra.

Kur ndodhi rastësia,
Detyrat ti bëjë ska ditur;
Atëherë më rrëmbeu lumturia 
Për këtë çast moti të pritur!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Elbasan KRYEZIU

LULET PËR MËSUESEN TIME

	Tufa e rrezëve të para mëngjesore, përmes xhamit të dritarës, kishin rënë mbi fytyrën time, të cilat me ngrotësinë përkëdhelëse, më zgjuan nga gjumi. Me të hedhur sytë anash, shikimin ma rrëmbeu një tufë lulesh që shkëlqenin pranë shtratit tim.
		Sa të bukura dhe magjepëse që ishin ato. Ashtu i magjepsur nga bukuria e tyre, sapo zgjata dorën ti kapë, në dhomë hyri nëna, dhe duke vënë buzën në gaz, me ëndje ma fali një përkëdhelje.	
		- Nënë! - iu drejtova asaj. Të lutem më trego, të kujt janë këto lule?
		- Po biri nënës, por ti e di sot është dita e...
	- O të lutem, faleminderit nënë!
	- Andaj?
		- Tani e kuptova se këto lule janë për mësuesen time...oh sa ëndërr të bukur kam parë natën me të!

				***

	Rrezet e diellit kishin lënë horizontin e tokës, dhe ngjitëshin dalëngadalë lart. Atë ditë oborri i shkollës dukej më i dashur për gjithë nxënësit. Pas pak, bashkë me atë gëzim, hymë në klasë me dhurata në duar. Me pa durim prisnim që në mesin tonë të vijë edhe mësuesja.
	Ashtu, duke biseduar në mes veti, se si do ta gëzonim mësuesen, nuk e di se si në atë çast ajo u ndodhë në mes nesh. Atë ditë, edhe fytyra e saj dukej më e gëzuar se ditëve tjera. Meç ishim të entuziazmuar, nuk munda ta vëreja se cili iu afrua i pari, por e di se në një çast mësuesja u ndodh midis të gjithëve. Duar tona sikur u bashkuan në një dorë, dhe në atë dorë shihej një dhuratë e përbashkët 
shumëngjyrëshe. Nuk e di se cili nga ne e përqafoi i pari mësuesen, por e di se ajo na përqafoi të gjithëve.
	Gëzimi jonë qëndroi pezull mbi ne ca minuta, derisa  mësuesja na urdhëroi të ulemi në banka tona. Pas kësaj, ajo tërë orën na foli për 7 marsin  Ditën e mësuesit. Zëri i lehtë dhe buzëqeshja e ëmbël e saj, ëmbëlsonin e ëmbëlsonin shpirtin tonë.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

TI ATI IM

Në arë punove arën,
Në odë përdore fjalën;
Në familje mblodhe dashurinë,
Nfarefis bujarinë!
	Ti ati im!

Rrugës shtrove ballëlartësinë,
Në bisedë drejtësinë;
Në tempujë besimin 
Nfjalosje durimin!
	Ti ati im!

Në nipa mbodhe atdhedashurinë,
Te shokë tgjeneratës kujtimin;
Plaqërinë si plaku e pranon 
Të ka hije edhe sëmundjen që lëngon!
	Ti ati im!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

TI ATI IM

Në arë punove arën,
Në odë përdore fjalën;
Në familje mblodhe dashurinë,
Nfarefis bujarinë!
	Ti ati im!

Rrugës shtrove ballëlartësinë,
Në bisedë drejtësinë;
Në tempujë besimin 
Nfjalosje durimin!
	Ti ati im!

Në nipa mbodhe atdhedashurinë,
Te shokë tgjeneratës kujtimin;
Plaqërinë si plaku e pranon 
Të ka hije edhe sëmundjen që lëngon!
	Ti ati im!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

SHTATORI I VEÇANTË

Gjatë luftës, armiku ndaj komunës sime, tregoi gjithë vrrazhdësinë dhe urrejtjen patologjike ndaj shqiptarëve. Vrau mbi njëmijë qytetarë të pafajshëm, gra, pleq dhe fëmijë, dogji në mënyrë barbare me mija shtëpi, burgosi dhe mori pengje lufte me qindra qytetarë të pafajshëm, për fatin e të cilëve as sot e kësaj dite nuk dihet asgjë.
	Ishin vërtetë ato ditët e tmerrit.
	Gjatë atyre ditëve të luftës, nga bombardimet trishtuese të armikut, u plagos rëndë në këmbë edhe shoqja jonë e klasës, Liridona. Gjatë kohës sa ishte lufta, ajo u mjekua në spitalin e Prizrenit. Pas çlirimit ajo u transferua për mjekim në Tiranë, dhe nga atje, me ndihmën e një organizate humanitare, është dërguar për shërrim në Zvicër...
	Plot dy vjet, banga e shoqës sonë të klasës, Liridona, mbeti e zbrazët. Ne shokët dhe shoqet e klasës, shpesh e kujtonim dhe bisedonim për të, sepse ajo, jo vetëm se ishte nxënëse e shkëlqyeshme, por ishte edhe shumë e afërt me të gjithë dhe e përgatitur në çdo moment për sakrifikim. I dëshironim shërrim të  shpejtë, por nuk kishim kurrfarë informatash për shëndetin e saj.
	Pushimet verore kaluan si në ëndërr. Fëmijët janë çlodhur, janë freskuar dhe secili mezi e priste një shtatorin për tu takuar sërish me shokë dhe shoqe të klasës, si dhe me mësues dhe arsimtarë të dashur.
	Një shtatori. Dita kishte gëdhirë me rrezet e ngrohta, duke i shtrirë mbi qytetin tim. Fushat kishin marrë një panoramë të papërshkruar vjeshte. Vrreshtat kishin marrë një pamje aq të bukur, sa që kishin për ta joshur secilin shkrimtarë dhe secilin piktorë për të shkruar dhe pikturuar deri në agim.
	Kuptohet, sikurse secili fëmijë, ashtu edhe unë, u zgjova shumë më herët se rëndomtë. I përgatitur veçmas për ditën e parë të vitit të ri shkollor.
Pasi u përshëndeta me të ëmën, u nisa më heret në shkollë. Oborri i shkollës gumëzhinte nga hareja. Në fytyrën e secilit fëmijë, haptas vërehej gëzimi në fytyrë.	
Pa humbur kohë, ra zilja e parë dhe të gjithë të rreshtuar, hymë nëpër klasat e veta. Pasi zumë vendet, vërejtëm se vendi i Liridonës, sërish kishte mbeturi i zbrazët.  Kujdestari i klasës me plotë dashuri, filloi të na mbajë një fjalim të shkurtër:
	- Nxënës të dashur!...
	Për një moment, u ndëgjua një trokitje e lehtë:
	- Tak, tak, tak!
	- Hyrë!  urdhëroi kujdestari i klasës.
Dera u hap ngadalë. Çfarë mrekullie! Në derë u duk Liridona. Të gjithë u stepëm nga befasia dhe gëzimi. Liridona buzëqeshte me një butësi përrallore. Buzëqeshja e pushtoi tërë klasën.
	- Eja, eja Liridonë e dashur!  e theu heshtjen dhe befasinë e krijuar, kujdestari i klasës.
	Liridona me kujdes më të madh, me patericat ngadalë, u drejtua drejt bankës së saj, vend i cili ishte i zbrazët. Në atë moment, Djellza filloi me duartrokitjet. Pas saj, e tërë klasa u ngritëm në këmbë, dhe duartrokitjet nuk pushuan.
Të gjithëve na dolën lotët e gëzimit. Pastaj kujdestari i klasës, me fjalë të zgjedhura i dëshiroi mirëseardhjen.
	Në faqet e Liridonës rrëshqitën lotët nostalgjie dhe pastaj ajo na rrëfeu për peripecitë, për vuajtjet dhe për amputimin e këmbës së djathtë, gjatë shërrimit në Tiranë e Zvicër. 
Për mua dhe shokët klasës, ky shtator dhe ky vit shkollor, ishte i veçantë, sepse në klasë, sërish u kthye shoqja jonë e dashur Liridona, e cila trashëgoi vendin e zbrazët në bankën e vet.
	Prandaj, këtë shtator do ta mbajë në mënd tërë jetën.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Irfan CANA

NËNA JONË

Porsi fusha
Blerimin kur vesh,
E në të lumi 
Hareshëm gurgullon;
Porsi bardhëgusha 
Npyll kur qesh,
Duket o fëmijë:
NËNA JONË!

Porsi melodia
E përroit tkristaltë,
Që në natyrë 
Llastuar vallëzon;
Porsi njomësia
E rrezeve tartë,
Duket o fëmijë:
NËNA JONË!

Porsi fletat
E vjollcës nmal,
Erë tkëndshme
Që kundërmojnë;
Porsi gërshetat
E shelgut tbleruar,
Duket o fëmijë:
NËNA JONË!
Porsi puhia
E freskët e verës,
Nëpër fytyrë
Që ëmbël shket;
Porsi bukuria
E pranverës,
Duket nëna:
SHPIRT I VËRTETË!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Blerta FETOSHI

JETA IME

Nëna është  
Yll i pa shuar,
Nëna është 
Kujtim i paharruar,
Nëna është 
Jetë e pavdekshme,
Nëna është 
jetë e përjetshme,
Nëna është 
Hënë e ndriçuar
Nëna është 
Lule e lulëzuar,
Nëna është 
Qiell me zbukurime,
Nëna është 
E tërë jeta ime!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Irfan CANA

VJERSHA U SHKRUA

Vogëlush i dashur 
Që prore buzëqeshë,
Vendosa për ty 
Të shkruaj një vjershë.

Por, u mendova
Dhe thashë shpejtë:
- Bën e hëdhërohet
vogëlushi i shkret!?

Më mirë ta pyesi
Dhe le të deklarohet:
A ka dëshirë 
Vjersha ti kushtohet!?

Anë e mbanë
E kërkova në shtëpi
Vogëlushin se gjeta 
Diku ia kish mësy!

Prita në dhomë,
Një kohë të gjatë
Por, vjersha u shkrua 
Dashtë e pa dashtë!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Sabahajdin CENA

NËN NJË ÇARR

Kosovë,
Një çarr, një varr,
Kosovë,
Hije e Tokës të tjegur!
Flakë
Kosovë,
Hije e lumit gjak!

Një çarr, një varr
Kosovë,
Tapi e të parit,
Kosovë,
Loke e të vrarit!

Një çarr, një varr
Kosovë,
Vend i martirit,
Kosovë e Ademit,
Kosovë e varreve,
Kosovë
Nënloke e të vrarëve!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Sebahajdin CENA

	I MADH SA LEKA

Liria e ëmbël,
Flamur simboli,
Nga Krusha dhe Retia -
Rininë e mblodhi,
Lugut t’Brestovcit...
Matan i doli -
		Kolonel Toni!

Nagafc e Hoçë...
Ushton kushtrimi
Në mal e në vrri,
	Na mbuloi tymi...
Rrodhi komanda
Si vala e Drinit -
		Kolonel Toni
		Me Selajdinin!

Toni dhe Mici,
U bënë legjenda,
Porse Kosova -
Sot ka shumë emra,
Fehmdi Lladrovci 
Zemër sokoli,
		Kolonel Toni!

U dha kushtrimi,
Dhe u tund dheu,
U ringjall Leka -
Dhe Skënderbeu;
Ushtron mali,
Gryka dhe përroi -
		Kolonel Toni!

Ti kolonel
I madh sa Leka,
Te kryqi i Apterushës
Të zuri deka,
Të mbeti fjala -
Kolonel Toni
O Xhelal Hajda!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Albion METBALA

HIDHËRIMI U TRETË,
POR DËSHIRA NGELI

	Ishte ditë e diel. Televizioni kishte lajmëruar se arsimtarët e ndërprenë grevën dhe që nesër do të filloj mësimi.
	Oh, sa u gëzuem ne shokët e lagjës, për këtë lajm të mrekullueshëm.
	Të nesërmen u takuam, dhe së bashku, të gëzuar u nisëm për në shkollë. Pa u vonuar shumë, arritëm në oborrin e shkollës. Të gjithë ishin të gëzuar, sepse e fillojmë mësimin përsëri.
	Në rresht një nga një hymë në klasë. U përqafuam njëri me tjetrin, sepse ishim përmalluar shumë, ngase nuk ishim parë disa ditë .
       Pas pak kohe, në klasë hyri arsimtari. Pasi u përshëndet, ai me zë melakolik na u drejtua:
-  Fëmijë të dashur, me keqardhje të madhe, duhet tua komunikoj lajmin, se ju duhet ti merrni çantat e juaja dhe të shkoni në shtëpi, sepse greva e arsimtarëve vazhdon për shkak se nuk janë plotësuar kërkesat!...
	U pikëlluam të gjithë, dhe nga pikëllimi i madh, klasën e mbuloi pasthirrma:
	- A-a-a-a-u-u-u-u!
	Arsimtari duke i rudhur supet, me keqardhje doli nga klasa.
	Në klasë u krijua një tollovi a paparë. Pastaj i rrëmbyem çantat të cilat na u dukën shumë të rënda nga hidhërimi e pikëllimi.
	Pa vonuar shumë, mbërrina në shtëpi së bashku me motrën e cila është një klasë më shumë se unë.
Kur na pau e ëma, u befasua shumë, e la enën të cilën ishte duke e larë mënjanë, dhe na pyeti:
	- Çka u bë tash pëllumbat e mi? Pse u kthyet nga shkolla? A mos ju ka ndodhur diçka e papritur?
	- Prapë nuk kemi mësim nënë!  ia ktheva dhe për pak sa nuk ia krisa vajit. 
	Në fytyrën e nënës, pashë brengosjen e thellë, por ajo buzëqeshi lehtë dhe na tha:
	- Mos u shqetësoni fortë fëmijët e mi, shkolla medeomos do të fillojë!
	Pastaj, nga hidhërimi, e hodha mënjanë çantën dhe i dëshpëruar bërtita:
	- Po pse bre nënë nuk i plotësojnë kërkesat e arsimtarëve? Po ti plotësojnë kërkesat e tyre, do të plotësoheshin edhe dëshirat tona, dhe ne do të vazhdonim mësimin dhe lojën tonë!
	E ëma buzëqeshi, pohoi me kokë, mi përkëdheli flokët butas me dorën e saj të njomë si të mëndafshit, pastaj më tha:
- Mos u brengosni aq shumë fëmijët e mi , sepse së shpejti do tju përmbushen kërkesat e arsimtarëve dhe juve do tju plotësohet dëshira, dhe prapë do të shkoni në mësim!
	Unë e motra i buzëqeshëm nënës, dhe të dytë iu hodhëm në përqafim, ndërsa hidhërimi për një moment u tretë larg, larg... por dëshira ngeli thellë në zemrat tona të vockëla, që sa më shpejtë ti kthehemi shkollës, shokëve, mësimit dhe lojës...

----------


## Agim Metbala

Irfan CANA

PASQYRA E SHELGUT

Shelgu i veshur nkëmishë të blertë,
Si një princ i ri  po rri drejtë!

Nën të valët zëshëm gurgullojnë,
Diku larg, këngën e çojnë!

Në maje lart disa fole 
Do sqepartë  i kanë ngre!

Dielli rrezet pingul shkep,
Rrethi ndezet  sa tmagjeps!

Përmbi fletë, vesa shndëritë,
Zogjtë nfoletë i fërkojnë krihtë!

Porsi në korr po këndojnë,
Valët e bardhë si bora i shikojnë!

Dy bubërrecë pyetën shumë:
- Shelgu i blertë, çbënë mbi lumë?!

Bulkthi gjegjet me atë lyrë:
- Ditë e natë shihet npasqyrë!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahrie PALLQA
MISET NË VAZO

Një lule nlivadh,
Shoqet i ka tubuar;
Të gjithëve me rradhë -
U ka propozuar!

- Çdo qytet e shtet,
MISS të vet gëzon;
Edhe livadhi ynë tketë -
MISS të vet meriton!

Spektakël bukurie,
Ne të organizojmë;
Të shohim sa na ka hije -
Nskenë të defilojmë!

Bikini sdo veshim,
Sdo vëmë as stoli;
Vetëm pakës tqeshim -
Do të dukemi për mrekulli!

Ca çupëza pa pritur,
Erdhën në livadh;
Pas bukurisë tmahnitur -
I këputën me radhlë!


Lulet të dëshpëruar,
Humbën çdo shpresë;
Të kota ishin lutjet -
Filluan për të dënesë!

Por çupëzat që i këputën,
Si hodhën nçoshe;
N vazo i renduan -
MISSET bukuroshe!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Labinot KRASNIQI

MELODIA E KËPUTUR *)

... Fijet e skuqura të diellit mëngjesor, sapo kishin përqafuar horizontin e qytetit studentor, qytet i ëndrrave të mia rinore.
Nuk e di as vetë se si u zgjova, dhe unë bashkë me ato fije rreze të stolisura, të cilat nëpërmjet kësaj dritareje këtu pranë meje, i jepnin një pamje romantike brendësisë së dhomës.
- Unë, dhe brendia e dhomës rreth meje!
Sa më pëlqente kjo pamje magjepse, sidomos kur hedhja ndonjë shikim të vjedhur përmes kësaj dritareje horizontit të qytetit.
Ngase kisha më tepër se dy orë kohë të shkoj në ligjerata, vendosa që ashtu i shtrirë ti  shetitja sytë herë pamjes së dhomës, dhe herë pamjes së qytetit, ngase ashtu ma donte syri.
- Eh syri!  Syri i uritur, është i venitur  .. dhe po. Po, por... sapo hodha dy tri shikime zikzake, diku në horizontin e qytetit, mu bë sikur ngjyra e skuqur e atyre rrezeve mëngjesore, u bashkua me kaltërsinë e qiellit dhe në një vend të tij, tani shihja një pikë të ndritshme e cila lëshonte drejt syve të mi qindra-qindra lloje ngjyrash, në formë fluskash, skur të ishin margaritarë të çmueshëm të atyre përrallave princeshore...
Në këtë mister që tani notoja, sdi se si më shkrepi ta vrasë mëndjen dhe të mendoja se mos vallë kjo që vjen drejt syve të mi, mund të jetë ajo LIRIA që e parafytyroja kur isha fëmijë fare i mitur?... Dhe fundifundit, si të mos jetë ajo?!
- Ja se si më vjen duke valëzuar me këtë spektër ngjyrash, si të ishte mbi valët e detit dhe prapa tyre sikur rrëshqitnin tingujt e një melodie të butë, të lehtë dhe magjepëse.
- As vet nuk mund ta dija se sa kohë lundërova  nëpër këtë pejsazh hyjnor, apo magjik, kur ... kur fare pranë dritares, buqiti një sirenë e vrazhdët e një automobili, nga e cila sirenë, brofa prej shtratit dhe me të përqëndruar sytë pamjes së qytetit, vërejta radhën e konvojit të automobilave plot policë, me ca surate të theposur, që patrollonin rrugëve të qytetit studentor.	
Pas kësaj, po ai mëngjes, me po ato fije rreze, që tani dukej të ishin më të ndritshme, i jepnin përkundrazi një pamje të vranshme, e të mërrolur qytetit studentor, ndërsa tingujt tanimë kishin heshtur. E melodia?
	... Ajo mbet MELODI E KËPUTUR. 
Rrugën e saj e vazhdoi një pikë loti, që mu shkëput nga syri im, tanim i stërngopur!...


*) Labinot Krasniqi, është vrarë nga ana e forcave militare e paramilitare serbe.

----------


## Agim Metbala

Fahrie PALLQA

MËSIM NGA EDUKATA

Mësim nga edukata,
Marrë në çdo çast;
Mami tmë këshilloj -
Nuk humb asnjë rast.

- Kur thërretë kush,
- Bija ime mos prito,
Nvend të fjalës ha -
Përgjigju me urdhëro!

Një gjest të vogël,
Pa hije tbërë pëllumbeshë;
Të kërkosh falje -
Lehtësim shpirti do të kesh!

Dhuratat i ke në huj,
Do i merrje përditë;
Andaj duke buzëqeshur -
Do tu thuash  - falemnderit!

Rregulla ka shumë,
Por mami mka premtuar;
Do tmi mësojë të gjitha -
Që unë tjem e edukuar!

----------


## Agim Metbala

Blerta FETOSHI

TOKA IME

Toka ime me erë trëndafili,
Toka ime ku ka rënë trimi.

Toka ime ky vend i djalërisë,
Toka ime vend i bujarisë.

Toka ime ky vend i trimërisë,
Toka ime me lapidarë i lirisë.

Toka ime ky vend i çmuar i lirisë,
Toka ime vend i ardhmërisë.

----------

